# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Windows Vista vs Windows XP

## BHGod

Ne kete forum, dhe ne çdo forum tjeter ku kerkohet te krahasohen keto dy sisteme operative, gjithmone lind nje debat per cilesine, sigurine dhe mbarevajtjen e punes ne kompjuter.

Sipas pervojes tuaj, cili sistem operativ i Windows, Vista apo XP, eshte me i qendrueshem, i afrohet me teper nevojave tuaja apo eshte me i perdorshem?

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

me i mire esht Windows XP ate kam pas dhe ate kam mua me pelqen

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Windows Xp eshte me i mire nga cdo ane qe do ta prekesh.Nuk ka te share ne performance.Gjeja e fundit per te cilen do ta nderroja sistemin e XP me vista do te ishte pamja.Nuk me intereson fare se cfare pamje ka?Nqs do te ishte per bukuri shume mire mund te perdorja (aktualisht e perdor) Windows XP Media Center 2006.Eshte shume i bukur.Nuk kerkon ndonje fare parametrash per pc.

Per sa i perket sigurise eshte shume mire.Vista ka rregulluar disa gjera kundrejt Xp por gjithashtu ka shtuar gabimet.Ne XP mund te instalosh cdo lloj programi kurse ne vista do ta gjesh programin per vista.Shume programe qe punojne shume mire ne XP ne vista as qe behet fjale te hapen.Kalofshi Mire..

----------


## marolsi

Xp eshte me i perdorshem si dhe ka fuksione shume me te mira. Per mua kuptohet .

Ju pershendes.

----------


## RaPSouL

Jam perdorues i regullt i XP pergjat gjithe ketyre viteve, dhe eshte me i miri padyshim, njeher instalova visten dhe me dolen ca probleme si me pc ashtu edhe me vet paketen vista, andaj preferoj xp.

----------


## Davius

Unë nuk e tradhtoj lehtë XP-në.

*Because newer is not always better*

----------


## gigabyte

XP eshte  më i mirë.Ne Vista dhe lojrat kerkojn me shumë

----------


## [Neo]

> Windows Xp eshte me i mire nga cdo ane qe do ta prekesh.Nuk ka te share ne performance.Gjeja e fundit per te cilen do ta nderroja sistemin e XP me vista do te ishte pamja.Nuk me intereson fare se cfare pamje ka?Nqs do te ishte per bukuri shume mire mund te perdorja (aktualisht e perdor) Windows XP Media Center 2006.Eshte shume i bukur.Nuk kerkon ndonje fare parametrash per pc.
> 
> Per sa i perket sigurise eshte shume mire.Vista ka rregulluar disa gjera kundrejt Xp por gjithashtu ka shtuar gabimet.Ne XP mund te instalosh cdo lloj programi kurse ne vista do ta gjesh programin per vista.Shume programe qe punojne shume mire ne XP ne vista as qe behet fjale te hapen.Kalofshi Mire..




per sa i perkwet pamjes mund ta ndrushosh dhe ta besh te duket si vita ka truke qe ta lejojne ta besh ate nejse per mua vista eshte i mire vetem nga pamja vizuale.
Nqs do ti merrnim ne shqyrtim nga funksionet vista me te vertete mund te hape me shume funksione se Xp njegeresh, por kerkon shume memorje virtuale dhe kjo nuk eshte gje e mire, tjeter difekt i vistas eshte se kerkon parametra shume te larte te kompjuterit kurse Xp jo, Xp mund ta instalosh dhe ne nje pentium 3 dhe punojn ne menyre perfekte kurse vista nuk punon as ne pentium 4.
Padyshim qe Xp perdor dhe nese do te nderroja program do e nderroja vetem me Linux Redhat me asnje tjeter gjalle ne bote.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Vetem nje 1gb ram i do vista qe te punoje pa lags..

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Mendoj qe XP eshte verzioni me i sukses-shem i te gjith gjeneratave te sistemeve operative deri me tani, vazhdoj ta perdor sis. Operativ WIn.XP

----------


## Fittox

* Windows XP e perdori me doket me i mir edhe pse nuk 
e kam provuar Visten ende per shkak se ende shume programe
nuk bejne me Vista ..


*

----------


## King_Arthur

windows wista pavaresisht se eshte me terheqes dhe me i avancuar por dhe ai ka probleme keshtu qe dhe per mua ngelet XP me i mire .

----------


## LaCosTa

Per mua XP eshte me i mir.

----------


## Qendi

XP eshte me i miri

----------


## genxi

xp .. edhe ato qe e kan te blere me vista vij ta kthejn ne xp...

----------


## mendimi

jo more gabon, fort, vista i licencuar qe do me teper, kushton mbi 200 euro, sikur ti hedhesh ne  balte.

Pastaj eshte bere buje e madhe, lidhur me vista vs XP, po vertet xp eshte pak me i lehte dhe njerezit jane mesuar me te, po Vista eshte me i mire , me kalimin e kohes mesohesh.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mendim sa % e njerezve kan OS te licencuar nuk me thua?Sa % e kesaj % me njerez te licencuar kane VISTA?

----------


## xfiles

Vista nuk vlen dy lek,
eshte deshtim i plote si tha dhe nje parafoles.

----------


## mendimi

une nuk merrem me perqindjet, sa e kan te licencuar etj, por ta kesh te licencuar dihet qe eshte ma mire, psh shum arsye.

Sa i perket Vistes, une kam Vista Ultimate, dhe kurr skam pas problem, problem me visten kane ata qe kane kompj te dobet, pajtohem aty. Mirepo sa i perket qeshtjes se ketij qe beri pyetjen, ky e kishte blere visten origjinale me kompjuter, qe me siguri ata qe kan shit ate kompjuter e kan ba hesapin qe kompjuteri e duron ket viste.

Tani kjo eshte qeshtje qejfi, psh edhe Macintosh esht i mire , gjithashtu edhe Linux.

----------


## mendimi

Shiko, te tham te drejten jam profesionist i kompjuterave dhe nuk fola deri me tash me hamendje. Sa i perket sondazheve e di qe XP eshte perpara por kjo megjithate nuk do te thote patjeter se eshte me e mire.

Psh Shumica e profesionisteve qe njoh mendojne qe Linux eshte me i mire se windows, por windowsi perdoret 99 % me teper. Arsyeja eshte thjeshtesia.

Pikerisht thjeshtesia e ben XP te jete perpara, psh 90 % te personave qe perdorin kompjuter nuk jane profesionist, atyre thjesht ju intereson si me hy ne MSN dhe eventualisht me lujt ndonje loje. Prandaj te XP gjejne nje thjeshtesi ne perdorim. Arsyeja tjeter eshte qe 90 % e kompjutereve qe kane njerezit sot nuk e perballojne Visten. 

Nejse spo vazhdon shum diskutim, vetem po them ne fund keto sondazhet jane qeshtje qejfi. Ti biem shkurt Mozilla eshte shume me e mire se Internet explorer por prap 90 % perdoret Internet explorer.

Pra sondazhet skane te bejne me cilesine kur kemi te bejme me nje fushe si kompjuterat ku 90 % e perdoruesve nuk e njohin kompjuterin mire.

Sdo te diskutoja me shume, besoj secili te mbajme mendimin tone. Faleminderit

----------

